# Komplettes Eclipse von einem PC zum anderen kopieren



## Saheeda (7. Mai 2015)

Hallo,

ich habe auf meinem Rechner ein komplett eingerichtet Eclipse mit allen Plugins, Einstellungen etc, die ich benötige. 
Kann ich nun einfach nur den kompletten Ordner "Eclipse" auf einen anderen Rechner kopieren, um dort dasselbe zu haben oder legt Eclipse bei der Installation von z.B. Plugins noch irgendwo anders Dateien ab?

Ich hab leider gerade keinen zweiten Rechner, an dem ich das testen könnte.


----------



## lam_tr (7. Mai 2015)

Hallo Saheeda, im Grunde genommen kannst du das schon machen. Eclipse speichert die meisten Konfiguration in Workspace > .metadata Verzeichnis. Dürfte kein Problem machen. Du muss nur das Eclipse auf dem anderen Rechner auf das Workspace auswählen beim Öffnen.


----------

